
Just launched an iOS app, what should I do now? - forkLding
Just launched an IOS app onto the appstore, sent it to friends on social media, gained like 10 users and 100+ likes, not doing so well. How should I promote?<p>Also in terms of tech and dev, what else should I do and watch out for?<p>Would really appreciate any help and support!<p>- Note that I&#x27;m also not comfortable with a show HN until theres enough on it.
======
dayve
Not to be a naysayer, but not all apps are stuff people _want_ because they
aren't exactly solving their problems (or satisfying them). So IMO, the first
step is having an honest conversation with yourself. Next would be to talk to
your few users & friends, to try to find out if they like the app and if they
would recommend it to a friend or two. As PG Says, "if you make something
users love enough to tell their friends, you grow exponentially, and that will
convince any investor"[1]. Note that, 'Convince any investor' here is proof of
growth.

[1] [http://paulgraham.com/good.html](http://paulgraham.com/good.html)

If you haven't read any of these, you should check them out.
[http://paulgraham.com/ds.html](http://paulgraham.com/ds.html)
[http://paulgraham.com/growth.html](http://paulgraham.com/growth.html)

~~~
forkLding
Yeah I've read paul graham, and I've followed your advice, each of the users
likes it and want to recommend it, they didnt because its nighttime and will
do tmrw.

I'm not too concerned about investors and I don't think highly of
VCs/Investors mainly because I think investors will only care if you have
users and if you cared too much about investors you wont get them because
you're no longer caring about users. All in all, not really here to convince
any investors because thats not the goal of the business.

On the subject of what people want, I actually did this app because people
friended me on fb and msged me to ask when this app was done. I was ready to
give up then and nearly did if they didn't do that.

------
quuquuquu
More word of mouth, a video demo, some reddit, a blog where you offer unpaid
consulting

good luck!!

